
Google adds machine-learning capabilities to its BigQuery cloud data warehouse - havermeyer
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/google-adds-machine-learning-capabilities-bigquery-cloud-data-warehouse/
======
havermeyer
Documentation, for anyone wanting to get started:
[https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/docs/bigqueryml-
intro](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/docs/bigqueryml-intro).

(Disclosure: I'm on the BigQuery team)

